# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Preview: EinScan-S 3D Scanner Color Texture Scan

## EinScan-S

Hello everyone, 
EinScan-S 3D Scanner Color Texture Scan is coming, we will release the color texture scan function soon.  today, I share with you some color texture scan pictures here. 
QQ??20150827103021.jpgQQ??201508271030212.jpg

Hope people who have got EinScan-S enjoy his scanning with EinScan-S. 
Everyone can share his scan and experience with us and people who concerns about EinScan-S. 
As always, we appreciate your feedback. 

Share your scans and tag us at Twitter, Instagram, Facebook with #shining3d.  We will feature your scans to our blog and website. 

Happy 3D Scanning!



Email：sales@shining3d.com

TEL：+86-571-82999050　　

Skype：shining3d_sales 

Website: www.einscan.com 

Facebook: www.facebook.com/shining3d 

Twitter: www.twitter.com/shining3d

----------


## 24c

Great stuff Einscan-S, roll on the software upgrades. 
Really like the scanner, but would like a few software tweaks. We hope you're listening, my top request, the ability to open a *New Project*, and be able to *Save* the scanned data to this folder. Then later *Open* this *Project* up, and continue with the scan.  :Smile: 
That colour scan looks slightly soft, is that deliberate in the software?

Mike

----------


## airguy

I really can't wait !!!

But *24c* is correct*...*

----------

